# Rollers With Caps?



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a pair of Almond rollers and they have caps. Where did that come from? The guy said that all the suddon, 2 showed up and so he kept breeding for them. Just wondering if this is a rare occurance or a genitic misahap.
Visit My site. 
http://www.freewebs.com/pigeonkid/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have seen a few rollers come along with caps also. I don't think it is rare,nor a genetic mishap, but I do think it is really cool!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Brimingham Rollers*

Tend to have baldheads, selfs.badgesr,bells,whitesides,splashes,patterns,etc. So you could wide up with any marking. Do you have pictures?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

probably from a out cross from the past that resurfaced. then the breeder kept it going. As colors come from different sources. An out cross for color or such may have been the reason. Say a tumbler cross


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

upcd said:


> Tend to have baldheads, selfs.badgesr,bells,whitesides,splashes,patterns,etc. So you could wide up with any marking. Do you have pictures?


I need to get them developed, as soon as i get them, i will put them in here.


----------

